# What is blocking my ports?



## Efficacy28 (Aug 9, 2012)

I am sorry to bring back the port forwarding problem again, but this time my situation is different from others. I am trying to open a port (25565; Minecraft) for my friends so I can setup a server for them. My father has port forwarded 25565 successfully 2 months ago, and now, 25565 became closed again. My father DID NOT change any settings after he port forwarded, but now I have no idea what might've caused the port to close.

Here is my ipconfig /all:

```
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

Windows IP Configuration

        Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : cpq-100
        Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . : apc01.local
        Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
        IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
        WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
        DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : apc01.local

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

        Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
        Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
        Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-18-65-15-42
        Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
        IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.159.101
        Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
        Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.159.254
        DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.159.254
                                            68.94.157.1
                                            68.94.156.1
        Primary WINS Server . . . . . . . : 192.168.159.254

Ethernet adapter Hamachi:

        Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
        Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Hamachi Network Interface
        Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 7A-79-05-E4-E6-DF
        Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
        Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
        IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 5.228.230.223
        Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.0.0.0
        Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
        DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 5.0.0.1
        Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, August 09, 2012 1:50:24 PM

        Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, August 09, 2013 1:50:24 PM
```
I do not think hamachi interferes with the port, as I've had hamachi running for about a year. I use hamachi when connecting to my friend's servers, although *I do not want to use hamachi as an alternative solution*. Hamachi forces a relayed connection, not a direct connection, though my friends have a direct connection for some reason. A relayed connection is VERY slow, and we are unable to play with 8kbps internet speed.

My ISP: AT&T (Father portforwarded this)
I have a: NetGear Fast Ethernet Switch FS105
I have a hardware firewall: SonicWall Wireless TZ100 (Father portforwarded this)
My antivirus is: Avira Internet Security 2012 (I have disabled this completely before checking my ports.)

I check if the port is open here: Open Port Check Tool - Test Port Forwarding on Your Router

When my friends try to connect, they receive an error: Connection timed out. I also tried checking my port in "safemode with networking" yet the port is still closed.

I shall post anything else that might be helpful in solving my problem. Thank you for helping me.


----------



## Efficacy28 (Aug 9, 2012)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 2:18:41 PM, on 8/9/2012
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avfwsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avshadow.exe
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avmailc.exe
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\AVWEBGRD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\vrp.APC01\Local Settings\Application Data\Akamai\netsession_win.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Download Manager\IDMan.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\vrp.APC01\Local Settings\Application Data\Akamai\netsession_win.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\IObit\Game Booster\gbtray.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\vrp.APC01\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\vrp.APC01\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\vrp.APC01\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\vrp.APC01\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\vrp.APC01\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\vrp.APC01\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\vrp.APC01\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\vrp.APC01\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\vrp.APC01\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = Bing
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = 
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = MSN.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = Bing
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = Bing
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = MSN.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = 69.46.228.51:80
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = 127.0.0.1:9421;*.local;<local>
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - - (no file)
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {B922D405-6D13-4A2B-AE89-08A030DA4402} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: IDM Helper - {0055C089-8582-441B-A0BF-17B458C2A3A8} - C:\Program Files\Internet Download Manager\IDMIECC.dll
O2 - BHO: CrossriderApp0003491 - {11111111-1111-1111-1111-110011341191} - C:\Program Files\Vid-Saver\Vid-Saver.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Oracle\JavaFX 2.1 Runtime\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: SkypeIEPluginBHO - {AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {B922D405-6D13-4A2B-AE89-08A030DA4402} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Oracle\JavaFX 2.1 Runtime\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [APSDaemon] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NBAgent] "C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 11\Nero BackItUp\NBAgent.exe" /WinStart
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogMeIn GUI] "C:\Program Files\LogMeIn\x86\LogMeInSystray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SearchSettings] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Spigot\Search Settings\SearchSettings.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avgnt] "C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe" /min
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogMeIn Hamachi Ui] "C:\Program Files\LogMeIn Hamachi\hamachi-2-ui.exe" --auto-start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EvtMgr6] C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPointP\SetPoint.exe /launchGaming
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartCCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Akamai NetSession Interface] "C:\Documents and Settings\vrp.APC01\Local Settings\Application Data\Akamai\netsession_win.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [IDMan] C:\Program Files\Internet Download Manager\IDMan.exe /onboot
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [LightScribe Control Panel] C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LightScribeControlPanel.exe -hidden
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-4144880630-1377946604-2224755438-1108\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-4144880630-1377946604-2224755438-1108\..\Run: [Akamai NetSession Interface] "C:\Documents and Settings\vrp.APC01\Local Settings\Application Data\Akamai\netsession_win.exe" (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-4144880630-1377946604-2224755438-1108\..\Run: [IDMan] C:\Program Files\Internet Download Manager\IDMan.exe /onboot (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-4144880630-1377946604-2224755438-1108\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-4144880630-1377946604-2224755438-1108\..\Run: [LightScribe Control Panel] C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LightScribeControlPanel.exe -hidden (User '?')
O4 - S-1-5-21-4144880630-1377946604-2224755438-1108 Startup: Logitech . Product Registration.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\eReg\SetPoint\eReg.exe (User '?')
O4 - Startup: Logitech . Product Registration.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\eReg\SetPoint\eReg.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download all links with IDM - C:\Program Files\Internet Download Manager\IEGetAll.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download with IDM - C:\Program Files\Internet Download Manager\IEExt.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Skype Click to Call - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nwprovau.dll
O15 - Trusted IP range: http://192.168.159.254
O15 - ESC Trusted IP range: http://192.168.159.254
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1268794141886
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = apc01.local
O17 - HKLM\Software\..\Telephony: DomainName = apc01.local
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{5CC7EFDA-D891-4F5F-B866-A35F4E1147B2}: NameServer = 192.168.159.254,68.94.157.1,68.94.156.1
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = apc01.local
O17 - HKLM\System\CS2\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = apc01.local
O17 - HKLM\System\CS3\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = apc01.local
O18 - Protocol: skype-ie-addon-data - {91774881-D725-4E58-B298-07617B9B86A8} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: NecUsb3Sevices - Invalid registry found
O20 - Winlogon Notify: USB3Sw32 - Invalid registry found
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Avira FireWall (AntiVirFirewallService) - Avira Operations GmbH & Co. KG - C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avfwsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Avira Mail Protection (AntiVirMailService) - Avira Operations GmbH & Co. KG - C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avmailc.exe
O23 - Service: Avira Scheduler (AntiVirSchedulerService) - Avira Operations GmbH & Co. KG - C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe
O23 - Service: Avira Realtime Protection (AntiVirService) - Avira Operations GmbH & Co. KG - C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe
O23 - Service: Avira Web Protection (AntiVirWebService) - Avira Operations GmbH & Co. KG - C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\AVWEBGRD.EXE
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Acresso Software Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: LogMeIn Hamachi Tunneling Engine (Hamachi2Svc) - LogMeIn Inc. - C:\Program Files\LogMeIn Hamachi\hamachi-2.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Oracle Corporation - C:\Program Files\Oracle\JavaFX 2.1 Runtime\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: Logitech Bluetooth Service (LBTServ) - Logitech, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\Bluetooth\lbtserv.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: LMIGuardianSvc - LogMeIn, Inc. - C:\Program Files\LogMeIn\x86\LMIGuardianSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Nero Update (NAUpdate) - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Update\NASvc.exe
O23 - Service: Skype C2C Service - Skype Technologies S.A. - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Skype\Toolbars\Skype C2C Service\c2c_service.exe
O23 - Service: Skype Updater (SkypeUpdate) - Skype Technologies - C:\Program Files\Skype\Updater\Updater.exe
O24 - Desktop Component 0: (no name) - C:\Documents and Settings\vrp.APC01\Desktop\mov.gif

--
End of file - 11999 bytes


----------



## Efficacy28 (Aug 9, 2012)

Game Booster Diagnose Report v1.0
Version: 3.2.0.1417
Date: 2012/08/09 14:19:18

----------------------------------
01 - Operating System
----------------------------------

0101 - Operating System : Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 3 (2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.100427-1636)
0102 - Language : English (Regional Setting: English)
0103 - BIOS : n/a
0104 - Processor : AMD Athlon(tm) 7550 Dual-Core Processor, MMX, 3DNow (2 CPUs), ~2.5GHz
0105 - Memory : 3070MB RAM
0107 - Page File : 778MB used, 6231MB available
0108 - Windows Dir : C:\WINDOWS
0109 - DirectX Version : DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
0110 - DX Setup Parameters : Not found
0114 - DxDiag Version : 5.03.2600.5512

----------------------------------
02 - Processor
----------------------------------


----------------------------------
03 - Video Adapter
----------------------------------

0301 - Card Name : ATI Radeon HD 4300/4500 Series
0302 - Manufacturer : Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
0303 - Chip Type : AMD Radeon Graphics Processor (0x954F)
0304 - DAC Type : Internal DAC(400MHz)
0305 - Device Key : Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_954F&SUBSYS_E9901092&REV_00
0306 - Display Memory : 512.0 MB
0307 - AdapterRAM : 0
0308 - Current Mode : 1600 x 900 (16 bit) (60Hz)
0309 - Monitor Name : Plug and Play Monitor
0310 - Driver Name : ati2dvag.dll
0311 - Driver Version  : 6.14.0010.7261
0312 - Driver Language : English
0313 - DDI Version : 9 (or higher)
0315 - Driver Beta : False
0316 - Driver Debug : False
0317 - Driver Date : 4/5/2012 20:20:02
0318 - Driver Size : 305664
0319 - VDD : n/a
0320 - Mini VDD : ati2mtag.sys
0321 - Mini VDD Date : 4/5/2012 22:16:18
0322 - Mini VDD Size : 7746048
0323 - Device Identifier : {D7B71EE2-D60F-11CF-7F6F-9AC9A1C2CB35}
0324 - Vendor ID : 0x1002
0325 - Device ID : 0x954F
0326 - SubSys ID : 0xE9901092
0327 - Revision ID : 0x0000
0330 - Video Accel : ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D 
0331 - Deinterlace Caps : {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{3C5323C1-6FB7-44F5-9081-056BF2EE449D}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{552C0DAD-CCBC-420B-83C8-74943CF9F1A6}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
0334 - DDraw Status : Enabled
0335 - D3D Status : Enabled
0336 - AGP Status : Enabled
0337 - Notes : No problems found.
To test DirectDraw functionality, click the "Test DirectDraw" button above.
To test Direct3D functionality, click the "Test Direct3D" button above.

0338 - OpenGL : 5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-0845)

----------------------------------
04 - Memory
----------------------------------

0401 - Total Memory : 3.00 GB
0402 - Free Memory : 2.34 GB
0403 - Total Pagefile : 6.85 GB
0404 - Free Pagefile : 6.08 GB

----------------------------------
05 - Network
----------------------------------

----------------------------------
06 - Motherboard
----------------------------------

0601 - Model : N/A
0602 - Manufacturer : N/A

----------------------------------
07 - Sound Device
----------------------------------

0701 - Description : Realtek HD Audio rear output
0702 - Default Sound Playback : True
0703 - Default Voice Playback : True
0704 - Hardware ID : HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_103C2A6C&REV_1002
0705 - Manufacturer ID : 1
0706 - Product ID : 100
0707 - Type : WDM
0708 - Driver Name : RtkHDAud.sys
0709 - Driver Version : 5.10.0000.6662
0710 - Driver attributes : Final Retail
0711 - Date and Size : 6/19/2012 16:54:20
0713 - Driver Provider : Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
0714 - Min/Max Sample Rate : 5065838, 5065838
0715 - Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs : 5065838, 5065838
0716 - Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs : 5065838, 5065838
0717 - HW Memory : 5065846
0718 - Voice Management : False
0719 - EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src : False, False
0720 - I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src : False, False
0721 - Notes : To test DirectSound functionality, click the "Test DirectSound" button above.
No problems found.


----------------------------------
08 - Hard Disk
----------------------------------
0805 - Driver Date : 7-1-2001
0806 - Driver Version : 5.1.2535.0

0807 - Caption : C:\
0808 - Capacity : 219.73 GB
0809 - Free Space : 81.71 GB
0810 - Drive Type : 3-Fixed
0811 - File System : NTFS

0807 - Caption : E:\
0808 - Capacity : 78.36 GB
0809 - Free Space : 52.52 GB
0810 - Drive Type : 3-Fixed
0811 - File System : NTFS

----------------------------------
09 - Process
----------------------------------

0901 - 000 Idle 0 0 
0901 - 004 System 0 0 normal 
0901 - 708 smss.exe 0 0 normal C:\WINDOWS\system32
0901 - 78c csrss.exe 56 61 normal C:\WINDOWS\system32
0901 - 7c8 winlogon.exe 43 14 high C:\WINDOWS\system32
0901 - 7f4 services.exe 4 2 normal C:\WINDOWS\system32
0901 - 0cc lsass.exe 4 0 normal C:\WINDOWS\system32
0901 - 1e8 svchost.exe 4 1 normal C:\WINDOWS\system32
0901 - 20c svchost.exe 4 1 normal C:\WINDOWS\system32
0901 - 4c0 svchost.exe 10 21 normal C:\WINDOWS\System32
0901 - 4fc svchost.exe 4 1 normal C:\WINDOWS\system32
0901 - 744 spoolsv.exe 4 5 normal C:\WINDOWS\system32
0901 - 774 sched.exe 4 2 normal C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop
0901 - 26c svchost.exe 4 1 normal C:\WINDOWS\system32
0901 - 5fc svchost.exe 4 3 normal C:\WINDOWS\System32
0901 - 608 avfwsvc.exe 4 3 normal C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop
0901 - 6cc avguard.exe 4 4 normal C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop
0901 - 6f8 AppleMobileDeviceService.exe 4 2 normal C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support
0901 - 430 mDNSResponder.exe 4 2 normal C:\Program Files\Bonjour
0901 - 2d8 Explorer.EXE 178 106 normal C:\WINDOWS
0901 - 804 avshadow.exe 4 2 normal C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop
0901 - f88 avgnt.exe 106 32 normal C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop
0901 - 958 RTHDCPL.EXE 92 62 normal C:\WINDOWS
0901 - 9c4 wdfmgr.exe 4 1 normal C:\WINDOWS\system32
0901 - a00 avmailc.exe 5 1 normal C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop
0901 - a3c AVWEBGRD.EXE 5 2 normal C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop
0901 - 6a8 ctfmon.exe 79 42 normal C:\WINDOWS\system32
0901 - b58 netsession_win.exe 8 6 normal C:\Documents and Settings\vrp.APC01\Local Settings\Application Data\Akamai
0901 - bbc IDMan.exe 85 64 normal C:\Program Files\Internet Download Manager
0901 - c9c netsession_win.exe 8 7 normal C:\Documents and Settings\vrp.APC01\Local Settings\Application Data\Akamai
0901 - d98 iPodService.exe 4 5 normal C:\Program Files\iPod\bin
0901 - b04 alg.exe 5 2 normal C:\WINDOWS\System32
0901 - b3c gbtray.exe 56 45 normal C:\Program Files\IObit\Game Booster
0901 - c98 chrome.exe 140 72 normal C:\Documents and Settings\vrp.APC01\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application
0901 - 5d0 chrome.exe 6 1 normal C:\Documents and Settings\vrp.APC01\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application
0901 - 8dc chrome.exe 5 1 normal C:\Documents and Settings\vrp.APC01\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application
0901 - f8c chrome.exe 6 1 normal C:\Documents and Settings\vrp.APC01\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application
0901 - 928 chrome.exe 5 1 normal C:\Documents and Settings\vrp.APC01\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application
0901 - cbc chrome.exe 8 15 normal C:\Documents and Settings\vrp.APC01\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application
0901 - 9b8 chrome.exe 6 5 normal C:\Documents and Settings\vrp.APC01\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application
0901 - d30 chrome.exe 106 1 normal C:\Documents and Settings\vrp.APC01\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application
0901 - 534 chrome.exe 22 25 normal C:\Documents and Settings\vrp.APC01\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application
0901 - 1c8 gamebooster.exe 1575 126 normal C:\Program Files\IObit\Game Booster


----------------------------------
10 - Service
----------------------------------

1001 - Akamai NetSession Interface - [C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k Akamai]
1001 - Application Layer Gateway Service - [C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe]
1001 - Avira FireWall - ["C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avfwsvc.exe"]
1001 - Avira Mail Protection - ["C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avmailc.exe"]
1001 - Avira Scheduler - ["C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe"]
1001 - Avira Realtime Protection - ["C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe"]
1001 - Avira Web Protection - ["C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\AVWEBGRD.EXE"]
1001 - Apple Mobile Device - ["C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe"]
1001 - Windows Audio - [C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs]
1001 - Bonjour Service - ["C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe"]
1001 - Computer Browser - [C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs]
1001 - Cryptographic Services - [C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs]
1001 - DCOM Server Process Launcher - [C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost -k DcomLaunch]
1001 - DHCP Client - [C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs]
1001 - Logical Disk Manager - [C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs]
1001 - DNS Client - [C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService]
1001 - COM+ Event System - [C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs]
1001 - iPod Service - ["C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe"]
1001 - Server - [C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs]
1001 - Workstation - [C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs]
1001 - Network Connections - [C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs]
1001 - Network Location Awareness (NLA) - [C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs]
1001 - Plug and Play - [C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe]
1001 - IPSEC Services - [C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe]
1001 - Remote Access Connection Manager - [C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs]
1001 - Remote Procedure Call (RPC) - [C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost -k rpcss]
1001 - Security Accounts Manager - [C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe]
1001 - Windows Firewall/Internet Connection Sharing (ICS) - [C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs]
1001 - Print Spooler - [C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe]
1001 - System Restore Service - [C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs]
1001 - Telephony - [C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs]
1001 - Terminal Services - [C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost -k DComLaunch]
1001 - Windows User Mode Driver Framework - [C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdfmgr.exe]
1001 - WebClient - [C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService]
1001 - Windows Management Instrumentation - [C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs]
1001 - Automatic Updates - [C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs]
1001 - Wireless Zero Configuration - [C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs]

----------------------------------
12 - Event Log
----------------------------------

----------------------------------
End of file - 14570 Bytes


----------



## Troy_Jollimore (Dec 31, 2007)

Your father can't help you out with this?

The trick would be to get a free 'port-scanner' application and run it on another computer on your network. Scan for that port on your PC and see if it shows it as open. From the looks of your logs, Avira might not be as 'deactivated' as you think. Especially if it has it's own firewall. Once you've confirmed the port is open and reachable on your local network, THEN you can get your friends to try it through your SonicWall.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

From your IPconfig, it appears as though your computer has a dynamic IP address, and it may have changed since your father originally setup the port forwarding. I would suggest having him set a static IP address using this guide, and then edit the port forwarding entry.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

Jason you must have been looking at the hamachi interface which doesn't count in this case.


----------

